

Deploying Social Software in Universities: Go Broad then Deep - kylemathews
http://kyle.mathews2000.com/blog/2009/09/02/deploying-social-software-universities-broad-then-deep

======
puredemo
These principles hold true for pretty much all social software, not just
universities.

~~~
kylemathews
Absolutely. Us building social software into universities are Johnny-come-
latelies when it comes to implementing social software. The enterprise and
especially consumer space is far far ahead. So my post was an attempt to pull
some wisdom from there and apply it to education.

~~~
thesethings
Heh, I actually think the enterprise has much in common with
universities/government tools. Because it's internal, it can hide its cobwebs
from the public and get away with being quite delayed.

~~~
kylemathews
True. But because there's far more companies and far more diversity in the
enterprise than in universities -- the enterprise social software state-of-
the-art is far more advanced than what exists in universities.

There's enough companies willing to experiment with using social software that
there's some very large + sophisticated installs of social software. In
universities. . . there's only a handful and not yet particularly impressive.

But I'd grant your point that the average university and average
enterprise/government are both equally backwards when it comes to using social
software.

